# How much should I ask for my Duroc boar and York sows?



## MikahMom (May 13, 2013)

Hey everyone!!   I have a three year old Duroc boar (out of Buck Cherry) that I am thinking of selling.  He is a proven sire and is a nice big hefty boy ( approx. 700 lbs).   Also have two three year old Yorkshire sows (one is bred to our boar and is due in about 3 weeks).  Both are proven litter producers and good mamas averaging 10=14 piglets through three litters each.  As we are just backyard farmers we really don't know how much to ask for these pigs so any advice would be greatly appreciated.   


Thanks!!


----------



## Little bits n' pieces (May 17, 2013)

Are they registered?  Unregistered boars run about $200 for an adult and $125-150 as piglets. Registered boars are about $350-500
Unregistered sows run $175. Registered sows are about $300.
Unless you were to run them through a sale. At auction I got $16 for my boar and $43 for my sow. I cried my eyes out over that because the boar was my bottle baby. I watched him be born and my 4-h leader gave him to me because he was the runt and they always just kill those. But  I raised him from day one, he was so sweet as tame as a dog. If you scratched or rubbed behind his ears he would sit and if you scratched his back he would lay down. He would come when I called him.  I was about 8 when I got him and I was 11 when I had to sell him because my mom was dying in the hospital and she wasn't working so she couldn't buy feed. My moms friend hauled him and all my other pigs off to the sale. 2 of my sows were bottle babies too. But I had 13 pigs and all has to be sold. I got $206.37 for all of them. I was so upset over that, and it was a horrible time to have to get rid of them under the circumstances.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 17, 2013)

*It also depends on where you live. Prices vary by region/ location.*


----------

